# Possible scam for sale



## MatE (Aug 8, 2015)

These just popped up on rdu lol.http://reptilesdownunder.com/ads/pair-of-pastel-butter-stripe-ball-python-for-sale/


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 8, 2015)

Definitely a scam, that image has been floating around the net for a while. The seller/scammer obviously is unaware that ball pythons are illegal in Australia.

http://worthly.com/most-expensive/20-expensive-exotic-animals-can-buy/11/


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 10, 2015)

The original RDU post has now been removed  ........................Ron


----------

